# Expensive Driftwood



## Launer (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the look of driftwood in a tank and think it would give me some good hiding places for my little reds. Is there anyway I can make or find my own driftwood? Or do I have to shell out forty bucks at a store?


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

check ebay. you can usually find a pretty decent deal.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Go seach some local beaches/ streams for some. Try to find one thats hardwood (ie: its location is surrounded by hardwood trees). When you find one just boil it and clean it well then you will probably want to get a piece of slate and attach the wood to the slate to sink it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thedriftwoodstore.com has really nice stuff reasonable prices. major selection as well.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> thedriftwoodstore.com has really nice stuff reasonable prices. major selection as well.


x2

Nice Avvy


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> thedriftwoodstore.com has really nice stuff reasonable prices. major selection as well.


x2

Nice Avvy








[/quote]

x3....they have the best looking and fair prices for some unique pieces

someone should try to get them to become a sponsor


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> thedriftwoodstore.com has really nice stuff reasonable prices. major selection as well.


x2Nice Avvy







[/quote]x3....they have the best looking and fair prices for some unique piecessomeone should try to get them to become a sponsor
[/quote]

thanks and yea he has top notch customer service i must say!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

he updates his stock regularly on this site - http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240180&page=15

Tensa do u know the guy ???


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea look at JP's piece that he posted in the "i have a dream" thread that came from him.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW!!! thats a beautiful piece....U should talk to him about becoming a sponsor, he'd make some good money from everyone on here.

the only reason i joined the other forum was cuz he updates his pieces there


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Manzman is where I got my driftwood from. He is a vendor on that other "monster" site...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got the center piece from thedriftwoodstore.com, Rod is a great guy to deal with. he can even make custom piece for you if you don't see any one you like from his site.
http://www.piranha-f...ost__p__2640877


----------

